

Russian hackers hold medical centre to ransom after encrypting patient records - tvwonline
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2012-12-10/hackers-target-gold-coast-medical-centre/4418676

======
nakedrobot2
"We've got all the antivirus stuff in place - there's no sign of a virus. They
literally got in, hijacked the server and then ran their encryption software,"
he said.

A pretty telling example of a regular person's idea of security. If you have
your antivirus installed, there can't be any security risk, your ass is
covered.

I am sure that this is the same level of understanding held by people who are
gatekeepers to databases containing tens or hundreds of millions of people's
records in government agencies, hospitals, and other places.

Laws need to be made in this area which treat the theft of these records as a
serious crime akin to a bank owner losing all of his customers' cash on the
stock market.

------
unimpressive
This is not at all a new practice. Theres an entire field dedicated to stuff
like this. [0]

[0]: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptovirology>

